

What happens when a check box and a select have a baby? A dropdown check list - f1gm3nt
http://code.google.com/p/dropdown-check-list/

======
csmeder
This is great! However, I would argue this is how browsers should by default
treat multi select boxes, they are a UI nightmare for non technical users.

------
prodigal_erik
Bravo, an outstanding example of progressive enhancement onto good semantic
markup.

